# Frozen Food Size Guide



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey all,

Yes I know I'm a business so this post could be misconstrued as something of a marketing ploy (I won't lie, if somebody purchases after seeing this I won't complain), but I took the time to photograph all of our mice and rats to demonstrate the different sizes.

Anybody looking to see a comprehensive size guide for rodents see below 

Frozen Food Size Guide

Dan


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

you should do the same with the others ie chicks guinea pigs rabbits etc as some people who would like to buy that sort of food really don't know sizes!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks.

Yes rabbits are being completed this weekend. Other rodents are problematic, their sizes aren't so regimented because quite often we have to take what we can, some times it will be ex-breeding stock from ourselves, other times it will be stock from pet shop producers who have surplus etc etc.

If you look at any product photo on the website you should see they're taken next to a ruler to give a good idea of sizing 

Dan


----------

